# Rip Happy



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

This was my pic of him in big Sur and also his time of death. I can’t believe this happened. He was only 8 and had an optional dental. He reacted to the anesthesia and went into cardiac arrest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow, I can't tell you how heartbroken I am for your loss. Happy was one of the most special dogs I have EVER met in my life. He brought joy and love everywhere he went. I am sending you love and hugs and will keep you, your hubby, and your pets in my prayers.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Aww, that's so sad to lose a lovely dog unexpectedly like that, when you were trying to do a good thing.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. Such an alive, joyous soul, who lived up to his name in every way. My thoughts are with you all at this very sad time.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Snow, this is devastating news and so unfair. He was too young. I’m so sorry. 

Happy always made me smile whenever I saw his photo. He was such a beautiful and happy guy. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very very sorry to see this unexpected and unhappy news. Hugs.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh no Snow, I'm so very very sorry for your loss, hugs to you guys. So unexpected and so young, you must be in shock. This just happened to a friend of mine, his 3 year old yorkie died on the table while having a dental.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry Snow. How awful.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

HAppy had a dental done two years ago and he made it out fine. I don’t understand how this could have happened. Was it the pancreatitis a few weeks ago? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry Snow, I deeply feel for you for your loss, especially at only 8 .


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, I'm so sorry. There are just no other words.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

snow0160 said:


> HAppy had a dental done two years ago and he made it out fine. I don’t understand how this could have happened. Was it the pancreatitis a few weeks ago?


Please don't do that to yourself, sometimes there is no way to know. I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Snow, this news is absolutely heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for you and your family. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Snow, heartfelt condolences on your sudden loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am so sorry. Happy was such a special little one.

There's always a risk to anesthesia, but you were doing the right thing for Happy - bad teeth are responsible for so many other problems.

I'm sending you hugs and sympathetic thoughts - may you always remember the good times you had.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

so very sorry for your loss - find peace in remembering what a wonderful life you gave him!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sincere condolences, snow. i know you are in shock. be gentle to yourself while you grieve.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Snow, I’m so sorry to hear about Happy. Sending you many hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I am so sorry. Blessings on Happy for all he brought to the world.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this sudden devastating news


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I really appreciate all the posts here on Happy’s thread. Even though he was tiny, he made people smile everywhere he went. I really miss the little guy. We had so many happy memories together traveling to Los Angeles and San Francisco this year. Our home is a lot quieter without him but our African grey parrot still has his exact bark. She times her barks the exact same way as Happy. He would bark whenever someone knocks or when we go out for a walk. 

I’ve been looking at Pomeranian breeders last night. I probably shouldn’t but it is this idea that I could somehow bring him back. I don’t have a lot of experiencing dealing with death of a pet since I wasn’t allowed to have any growing up. When Sahara passed, I tried to control the situation and illogically tried to bring her back. It isn’t logical but somehow it made sense in my head. I thought if I got a new dog of the same breed it would make the pain stop. Paul thought was against getting a LGD and thought a doodle would be a way better choice. This is how we ended up with Lucky the same week Sahara was put down. 

I put our names down with the best Maremma breeder in the country just in case...and about 6 months later, that is how we got Kit. Ironically, Lucky is more bonded to me and Kit is the only dog in our family that is closer to Paul. Kit is very different from Sahara. She is super friendly and isn’t a one person dog. I miss my loyal minions. They were Happy and Sahara. They were my dogs. I guess I’m writing this long winded post because I know there won’t be another dog like Happy. 

I pray to God that no one in my family or furry family can die before 2020. Canvassing this past week has been depressing as hell. I ran into a middle aged guy in my neighborhood saying that women are getting too vulgar. I was already having a pretty crappy week. This made me super angry so I tried to channel it in healtheri ways that I could control by training Lucky. It is the only time I am able to get away and still feel like I can be in control. I also lost my grandpa three weeks ago. Sometimes when it rains, it pours....somebody throw me a bone! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This si so sad and unfortunate. I am so very sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard this is for you. Hugs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Gentle hugs, Snow. You are right, Happy was one of a kind and irreplaceable. I am sorry for your loss. If I can help, you know where to find me.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Snow, I am so sorry to hear about Happy. I know it is just devastating for you. He always made me smile too every time I saw his picture. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Snow I am so very very sorry to see this. So unexpected and tragic. My heart is aching for you. I will keep you in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Snow I am sooo sad for ALL your losses.................first your Grandfather, and now Happy. Neither can be replaced, but I hope the good memories of time shared will help your grief. Find peace.:hug::love2:ray::rose:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

"I also lost my grandpa three weeks ago. Sometimes when it rains, it pours....somebody throw me a bone!"

Snow, I don't know if this will help you. It sometimes helps me.

Everything is made of stars. Your grandpa shines on, Happy shines on, you will shine on. 

"ALL things once are things for ever;

Soul, once living, lives for ever;"


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Snow, I hardly have words to express how very sorry I am for the loss of your Grandfather as well as the unexpected loss of Happy. What a difficult time for you right now. It does get easier with time. Sending you many gentle (((hugs))).

Cathy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Snow, I'm so sorry that your grandfather passed away recently too compounding your loss. This is indeed a difficult time for you. (((HUGS))) We are here for you if you need us.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

People experience grief differently. My husband shuts down and is extremely quiet. I am exactly the opposite. I become more expressive and talkative during periods of high anxiety. If I talk things through logically, I can control my emotions. 

Here goes my stages of grief: On the first day, I was sad but handled it in a very logical way. I thought, ok sh*t happens! The second day, I was a complete wreck. How could this happen to MY dog? Could this happen to me or a loved one during surgery? Who else am I going to lose? I went from anxious to angry. The shock was gone and reality kicked in. I started getting panic attacks when I sat idle so I decided to take Lucky to his training class that evening. It is NOT a good idea to train when you are emotional because it transfers right down the leash. Lucky ignored my commands because my mind was elsewhere. He was highly distracted and did not stay or heel. Since Paul was there with Kit, I handed the leash to him and he listened to Paul's every word. When I got home that night, Paul said Lucky thinks I hate him because I'm so angry. Paul got over Happy's death a lot faster than me. He was sad the first day and then quickly recovered. 

On day three (yesterday), I was just sad. I realized, Lucky wasn't not listening to my commands. He was sad! He hung out in the bedroom by himself. I asked him if he wanted to play his favorite game of tug of war and he walked away. I threw a ball towards him and he just sat there staring at the floor. Then he went into the dark room and didn't come out. I don't know if he is sad because he realized Happy is missing or he is reacting to my depression; perhaps it is a bit of both. The other animals are carrying along just fine like nothing is wrong...even our pug Nibbler, who is Happy's BFF. 

Then Friday happened. I thought I can't be sad all weekend. I decided to contact Chars Pomeranian. I've spoken to her several years ago when Happy developed alopecia. She was very friendly and supportive then and she is even more supportive yesterday. Talking to her about poms made me feel 1000x better. I woke up today feeling a lot better like I could move on. Happy would not want me to be sad. In a few mins, I'm going to go canvassing in our neighborhood with the Lucky man! I'll bring his water and his SD vest. Hopefully, we will have some positive responses and the world is going to be okay!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

snow.. I am so sorry for your loss. My chi needs a dental but decided against it, as his liver enzymes are too high. Can't find the cause but he is also 16 now. Again so sorry for this unexpected loss of a very young dog. Run free little man.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and especially so that it came so unexpectedly. Happy was a precious little guy, and I know you're bereft.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Snow, so sorry you had to lose your Happy this way ((TONS OF HUGS))


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Snow, I just saw on the other thread where you mentioned Happy died. I did a search of your posts and saw this! Oh, this is sooo sad and unexpected. That day must have been horrible. You have my condolences.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a great picture of Happy. I am glad he got to live the adventures he did. I am so very sorry for your loss, Snow.


----------

